# Ah-hem



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what the penalty is if you get caught with adult, "toys" in your suitcase? I'm coming from UK so chances are wont be checked but you never know!


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> Does anyone know what the penalty is if you get caught with adult, "toys" in your suitcase? I'm coming from UK so chances are wont be checked but you never know!


Surely at the airport, your baggage will be x-ray'ed and if its pretty obvious (by its shape) that it's an adult toy, you should expect to get into trouble (fine or jail or both). On the other hand if its inconspicuous, you may get away with it.

I'd say, do not take the chance. Leave it at home


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're coming from the UK does not mean you will not be checked. Every single piece of baggage is scanned. Adult toys are illegal in the UAE and can lead to a heavy fine, jail and deportation.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would you think wont be searched because you're coming in from the U.K.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ThE price is too high...


----------

